# my Showgirl Chicks



## laughingllama75 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ok, the kids are getting bigger! Thought I'd update thier pics. Still not sure if I have boys, girls. or both. Just 2 showgirls so far, but I want more.  Oh, they are 9 weeks old now.
Ok, bigger one, No Name yet. VERY curious.....and friendly. Any ideas on names?






Ok, this one is about half the size of the other one. Her (his?) name is Gonzo.  I love it's "bow tie". This one has 2 pics, cuz it's SO cute.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 19, 2009)

I have never seen the appeal of showgirls but, I sure like those two!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hehe. I didn't until recently, then I couldnt stop thinking about them until I got some. Now I NEED MORE.  I think the silkies were whispering to me, whenever I go to the barn. LOL. I will have more. OH YES, I will have more..........  (insert evil laugh here!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 19, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> Hehe. I didn't until recently, then I couldnt stop thinking about them until I got some. Now I NEED MORE.  I think the silkies were whispering to me, whenever I go to the barn. LOL. I will have more. OH YES, I will have more..........  (insert evil laugh here!)


 Sounds contagious to me.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep, you better watch out. there coming for you.........


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 19, 2009)

those are goodlooking showgirls.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks! Never thought much about them till last year, then I decided i NEEDED some. LOL. Yep, thier worth it.....all the looks, giggles, and comments about thier necks. All worth it.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 9, 2009)

Earlier I poted updated Male or female? Pics at BYC, if anyone wants to look. I know, your all probably sick of my pretties by now.   BUT, if anyonw wants to offer me thier opinion on what they think (M or F) let me know. 
http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=211882


----------

